# Typhoon Krate?



## SuperKrate (Jan 8, 2015)

I am new to the site and to restoring/customizing old Schwinns. Take a look at the 26" Typhoon I turned into an adult Apple Krate for the Detroit Slow Roll April 2015. I always wanted one, and when I restored a Fastback, it was too small. Thus the Super Krate! That is a three step factory Schwinn color paint job. Front and back drum brakes.  I built this starting last September and finished it just before Christmas. I can wait for Spring!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice Krafoon!


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice Job on the Krate. I like the girder looking extensions you made for the forks.  A regular apple krate seat would look much nicer. It would be the same length as the seat is now from the seat post clamp to the sissy bar holes. Those 26 inch seats are longer but the hole spacing is the same as a regular banana seat. It's gonna be a cool bike to ride and get lots of looks!!


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Dec 22, 2016)

I've built several of these based on 24 inch frames. These 2 were built about 12 years ago and I still have the Ghost. I'm currently gathering parts to do another Orange Krate and an Apple Krate


----------



## JimK (Dec 27, 2016)

I thought about trying to do this also some time back but never really seemed to get around to it. Fantastic job!

JimK


----------

